# The Back Cover of the Silmarillion--Sacrilege



## Harad (Jan 26, 2002)

The picture of JRRT on the back cover of the Silmarillion, original USA edition, looks exactly like:

Alastair Sim in "A Christmas Carol" down to his hand in his watch fob pocket. This is the scene where Scrooge and Marley are patiently sitting around the conference table waiting to buy out the nearly bankrupt company that will make their fortunes. Scrooge looks a little more upbeat than JRRT and his hair is a bit longer.


----------



## Talarion (Jan 27, 2002)

LOL. You're right! I never thought to notice that before, Harad.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 27, 2002)

Mine has the Battle of Gondolin on the Front and back with Tolkien at the back smoking a pipe.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 28, 2002)

My original hardback fell apart & I'm on about my 4th or 5th paperback. 
Got the bigger one this time.


----------

